# john deer atv



## bilgerat (Feb 20, 2005)

have yall seen the new atv from john deer? heres a link . im going to call around and see if any body has one to look at.http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GT/category/gt_atv_home_content.html


----------



## dbodkin (Feb 20, 2005)

BR
It's a Bombardier..  (Quest - Traxter) John Deer OEM's them....

I love mine....

2004 Outlander HO 400 XT


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 22, 2005)

looked at 2 models yesterday in Alpharetta...both 650's...liquid cooled, fan in the back so it doesn't get clogged up...rather pricey but seem to be built well...both fulltime 4x4...one had a dump bed...other had racks...forward storage could handle a case plus ice...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2005)

*John Deere ATV*

read somewhere recently that there was a recall on the John Deere ATV's...something about the front brake lines being severed by the front suspension?   Not sure where I saw that but it was in the last coupla days...check with ur local JD dealer!


----------

